# ^^ Uber cute betta drawing.



## Theraggy1 (Jan 30, 2011)

I made this for my BF in under 15 mins :}} >> I think its cute..

anyways, i'm also willing to draw the first 5 people who want drawings bettas.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

That is ADORABLE!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Theraggy1 (Jan 30, 2011)

^^ why thank you D he's gonna kill me, cause he hates fish, buttt its cute.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

ill have one  i have 15 fish to pick from
i think Spongebob would be nice


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Theraggy1 said:


> ^^ why thank you D he's gonna kill me, cause he hates fish, buttt its cute.


That is a very cute drawing, especially for 5 minutes!

My husband used to like fish several years ago, but on Valentine's he brought home sushi. :-?


----------



## Theraggy1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Dragonlady said:


> That is a very cute drawing, especially for 5 minutes!
> 
> My husband used to like fish several years ago, but on Valentine's he brought home sushi. :-?



Poor sushi feeshes xDD and TY ^^ 
I love to draw I just haven't been recently.












and there's spongebob


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

AWWWWWWWWWW what program do you use, id LOVE to be able to make these of all my fish


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Dragonlady said:


> That is a very cute drawing, especially for 5 minutes!
> 
> My husband used to like fish several years ago, but on Valentine's he brought home sushi. :-?


EEEP! not nice lol


----------



## Theraggy1 (Jan 30, 2011)

^^ I use Sai, and a wacom tablet xDD 

^^ I love to draw. xD


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

i have a bamboo tablet


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

Oooooo i want one drawn but im on my ipod and i don't think i can down load the pic on hear so can i make a reservation? =D


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

Could you draw my no name girl? hehe 

I'll post two pics just so you can get a good idea of what she looks like:









this one is after she brightened up:


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Id love a drawing of my poor little rescued CT Chewie. Poor little guy got all his fins chewed up by a crayfish. Hes still in recovery.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

You mind doing Bloom?


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

/Users/Kids/Desktop/IMG_2410.jpg
could you draw a pic of Topaz for me plz i was on my Ipod last night and couldn't post a pic


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I know it's past 5... But if you feel like it I have plenty of sorority pictures that might make great drawings!


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

i have two fishes that I would love to have drawn xD


----------



## Theraggy1 (Jan 30, 2011)

I'll get these five done then if I feel up to more i'll reopen ^^ <3


----------



## xBUBBLESx (Feb 7, 2011)

could you do my sweetie?


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

When you're done, or have some extra time, do ya mind doing Comet? So sorry it's gigantic... :3


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

You are talented!


----------

